# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Robron not getting enough screentime.

## Serena Williams

Does Kate oates not realize how popular aaron and robert are worldwide?  There is a huge audience who ONLY watch emmerdake for the gay storyline.There are youtube videos, tumbulr, Facebook,  fan fiction devoted to aaron and robert. Yet according to the spoilers for the next two weeks they are only mentioned in one episode. Even last week aaron hardly got much screentime. Kate Oates needs to wake up there is a younger audience who is very interested in the gay storyline. Is it homophobia? I have noticed the aaron and robert relationship lacks passion lately. I cannot help but wonder if they were heterosexual if they would get more screentime?

----------


## maidmarian

> Does Kate oates not realize how popular aaron and robert are worldwide?  There is a huge audience who ONLY watch emmerdake for the gay storyline.There are youtube videos, tumbulr, Facebook,  fan fiction devoted to aaron and robert. Yet according to the spoilers for the next two weeks they are only mentioned in one episode. Even last week aaron hardly got much screentime. Kate Oates needs to wake up there is a younger audience who is very interested in the gay storyline. Is it homophobia? I have noticed the aaron and robert relationship lacks passion lately. I cannot help but wonder if they were heterosexual if they would get more screentime?


Im not sure its meant to be a mainly gay 
storyline Serena. There are many other facets
 to it.
Both characters have had/still having hetero
sexual experiences and for one of them I think 
money/social positionis probably more important
 than sex with either gender. So is it a money/
bisexuality storyline?

I think they highlighted Aaron & Robert to gain
headlines/publicity initially.

Also theres Laurence and his past lurking in the
 background and Chrissie (I accept not a good a
actress so  far) who Im.sure is meant to suspect 
but is pretending she doesnt.
So will be more angry than ever when confronted 
with the reality-if she can portray that.!

So that may be why the gay strand.of the story 
isn't getting the time you would like - because
 its one part of a bigger story where there is 
deception/ different sexualities  at many levels
 and other characters involved.

----------

sarah c (21-05-2015), Tuareet (18-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Serena Williams

> Im not sure its meant to be a mainly gay 
> storyline Serena. There are many other facets
>  to it.
> Both characters have had/still having hetero
> sexual experiences and for one of them I think 
> money/social positionis probably more important
>  than sex with either gender. So is it a money/
> bisexuality storyline?
> 
> ...


I am also trying to figure out how Lawrence fits into this? The writers have written Lawrence as this old gay man who has no sex life. Lawrence is written like he is a posh queen. Chrissie knows her dad is gay and I suspect Lawrence knows robert is at least bisexual. There was a scene last fall where robert calls Lawrence a poof and he said he lead him on. I am not sure if Lawrence and robert have slept together or not? But the scene was the only one to suggest Lawrence is sexually attracted to robert. And I think this is the reason he did not want robert to marry chrissie.

----------

maidmarian (18-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

what do u want brokeback mountain for them  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Serena Williams

> what do u want brokeback mountain for them


I want more I am.not satisfied I guess I should accept emmerdale is just too conservative to tell a gay storyline proper. The jackson storyline was very stereotypical.

----------


## Serena Williams

> what do u want brokeback mountain for them


I want more I am.not satisfied I guess I should accept emmerdale is just too conservative.

----------


## TaintedLove

> I want more I am.not satisfied I guess I should accept emmerdale is just too conservative to tell a gay storyline proper. The jackson storyline was very stereotypical.


Emmerdale is on in the early evening, so they can only show so much due to the watershed.

----------

maidmarian (19-05-2015), Tuareet (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I am also trying to figure out how Lawrence fits into this? The writers have written Lawrence as this old gay man who has no sex life. Lawrence is written like he is a posh queen. Chrissie knows her dad is gay and I suspect Lawrence knows robert is at least bisexual. There was a scene last fall where robert calls Lawrence a poof and he said he lead him on. I am not sure if Lawrence and robert have slept together or not? But the scene was the only one to suggest Lawrence is sexually attracted to robert. And I think this is the reason he did not want robert to marry chrissie.


John Bowe is a well established actor who has 
played many parts( was a serial.killer in first
Prime Suspect) and very spine -chilling too
.
There was a lot of publicity when he was first
cast-but not really given the storylines-as yet
that could be expected.
Im.hoping that this changes when Robert&
Aarons relationship becomes public knowledge!!

----------


## maidmarian

> I am also trying to figure out how Lawrence fits into this? The writers have written Lawrence as this old gay man who has no sex life. Lawrence is written like he is a posh queen. Chrissie knows her dad is gay and I suspect Lawrence knows robert is at least bisexual. There was a scene last fall where robert calls Lawrence a poof and he said he lead him on. I am not sure if Lawrence and robert have slept together or not? But the scene was the only one to suggest Lawrence is sexually attracted to robert. And I think this is the reason he did not want robert to marry chrissie.


John Bowe is a well established actor who has 
played many parts( was a serial.killer in first
Prime Suspect) and very spine -chilling too
.
There was a lot of publicity when he was first
cast-but not really given the storylines-as yet
that could be expected.
Im.hoping that this changes when Robert&
Aarons relationship becomes public knowledge!!

----------


## Stantrzc

> Does Kate oates not realize how popular aaron and robert are worldwide?  There is a huge audience who ONLY watch emmerdake for the gay storyline.There are youtube videos, tumbulr, Facebook,  fan fiction devoted to aaron and robert. Yet according to the spoilers for the next two weeks they are only mentioned in one episode. Even last week aaron hardly got much screentime. Kate Oates needs to wake up there is a younger audience who is very interested in the gay storyline. Is it homophobia? I have noticed the aaron and robert relationship lacks passion lately. I cannot help but wonder if they were heterosexual if they would get more screentime?


I just think that the introduction of gay storylines for most producers in soap-land is to attract the audience, and not to develop the "gay" story or give people good examples to follow. The true is in real life nobody would (or should) give a second, third, etc chance for Robert to be a decent guy; he would end up in prison to learn the lesson. Even Danny himself said in Aaron's situation he'd given up on Robert. So, at the moment producers just make this storyline more complicated and unbelievable (twists and turns) to keep them in the show as long as they can without highlighting "gay" features. The problem is that such a treatment will result in less interested audience and killing the storyline itself (to make space for the next one?) But I am afraid this is the way all producers follow.

----------


## Serena Williams

> I just think that the introduction of gay storylines for most producers in soap-land is to attract the audience, and not to develop the "gay" story or give people good examples to follow. The true is in real life nobody would (or should) give a second, third, etc chance for Robert to be a decent guy; he would end up in prison to learn the lesson. Even Danny himself said in Aaron's situation he'd given up on Robert. So, at the moment producers just make this storyline more complicated and unbelievable (twists and turns) to keep them in the show as long as they can without highlighting "gay" features. The problem is that such a treatment will result in less interested audience and killing the storyline itself (to make space for the next one?) But I am afraid this is the way all producers follow.


I agree that soaps introduce gay characters to get a buzz but I notice the gay men are treated differently than the lesbians. On emmerdale Ali and Ruby are happily married. While aaron and Finn are single. Both aaron and Finn relationships are stereotypical finn boyfriend had AIDS and aaron first boyfriend is dead. The writers do not seem to know what to do with them. Why can't aaron and Finn have a loving relationship? Why does Aaron a grown man in his 20s live with his mother at the pub? Even Finn is more independent than aaron he lives with his brother ross. Perhaps it is just an emmerdale thing? Hollyoaks has done a great job with ste and John Paul.

----------


## Serena Williams

> I just think that the introduction of gay storylines for most producers in soap-land is to attract the audience, and not to develop the "gay" story or give people good examples to follow. The true is in real life nobody would (or should) give a second, third, etc chance for Robert to be a decent guy; he would end up in prison to learn the lesson. Even Danny himself said in Aaron's situation he'd given up on Robert. So, at the moment producers just make this storyline more complicated and unbelievable (twists and turns) to keep them in the show as long as they can without highlighting "gay" features. The problem is that such a treatment will result in less interested audience and killing the storyline itself (to make space for the next one?) But I am afraid this is the way all producers follow.


I agree that soaps introduce gay characters to get a buzz but I notice the gay men are treated differently than the lesbians. On emmerdale Ali and Ruby are happily married. While aaron and Finn are single. Both aaron and Finn relationships are stereotypical finn boyfriend had AIDS and aaron first boyfriend is dead. The writers do not seem to know what to do with them. Why can't aaron and Finn have a loving relationship? Why does Aaron a grown man in his 20s live with his mother at the pub? Even Finn is more independent than aaron he lives with his brother ross. Perhaps it is just an emmerdale thing? Hollyoaks has done a great job with ste and John Paul.

----------


## sarah c

> I agree that soaps introduce gay characters to get a buzz but I notice the gay men are treated differently than the lesbians. On emmerdale Ali and Ruby are happily married. While aaron and Finn are single. Both aaron and Finn relationships are stereotypical finn boyfriend had AIDS and aaron first boyfriend is dead. The writers do not seem to know what to do with them. Why can't aaron and Finn have a loving relationship? Why does Aaron a grown man in his 20s live with his mother at the pub? Even Finn is more independent than aaron he lives with his brother ross. Perhaps it is just an emmerdale thing? Hollyoaks has done a great job with ste and John Paul.


Zoe Tate had a rough time of it though?

----------


## sarah c

> I agree that soaps introduce gay characters to get a buzz but I notice the gay men are treated differently than the lesbians. On emmerdale Ali and Ruby are happily married. While aaron and Finn are single. Both aaron and Finn relationships are stereotypical finn boyfriend had AIDS and aaron first boyfriend is dead. The writers do not seem to know what to do with them. Why can't aaron and Finn have a loving relationship? Why does Aaron a grown man in his 20s live with his mother at the pub? Even Finn is more independent than aaron he lives with his brother ross. Perhaps it is just an emmerdale thing? Hollyoaks has done a great job with ste and John Paul.


all that said, why are there few men in Emmerdale with any ambition? Rakesh and Paddy aside, does any one of them have a qualification between them? apart from Finn who doesnt use his?

there doesnt seem to be any drive or ambition in any of them? they are all happy to muddle on, live where ever they can, drift from relationship disaster to disaster, and thats gay and straight?

----------

maidmarian (21-05-2015)

----------


## Zally

> I agree that soaps introduce gay characters to get a buzz but I notice the gay men are treated differently than the lesbians. On emmerdale Ali and Ruby are happily married. While aaron and Finn are single.


Showing a happily married couple is boring to the viewers. Even Ali cheated on Ruby. Regardless of his sexuality, Finns character is supposed to be whiny and unlucky in relationships (which isn't such an uncommon thing with people in their 20s). And Aaron is single because he's in love with a married man. Watching him come back from France and finding his happy ever after within an few months would be so boring to watch.




> Both aaron and Finn relationships are stereotypical finn boyfriend had AIDS and aaron first boyfriend is dead.


Yes, being dead is very stereotypical. It even happens to straight or bi people. And I still don't see the point of Darren having AIDS. It was just a plot device and there was nothing more to it.




> The writers do not seem to know what to do with them. Why can't aaron and Finn have a loving relationship? Why does Aaron a grown man in his 20s live with his mother at the pub? Even Finn is more independent than aaron he lives with his brother ross.


Aaron doesn't have any money. How would he pay any rent? And who would he live with? Adam (how also lives at home, btw)? I think it's not that uncommon for people in their early twenties to still live at home, until they can afford more. 




> Perhaps it is just an emmerdale thing? Hollyoaks has done a great job with ste and John Paul.


You really think Hollyoaks has done a great job with Ste and John Paul? The couple that keeps cheating on each other, one getting AIDS (one of the stereotypes you mentioned earlier, btw), getting his female best friend pregnant, them getting married anyway only to break up five months later? This is your type of perfectly portrayed gay couple without any stereotypes? I actually stopped watching them because it became so unbelievable.


I think Robron got a lot of screentime during the first months of their storyline and the other couples/storylines need development, too, so they have to take the backseat for a while. It's a soap with many plots, not just the Robron-show. I'm really looking forward to them returning to the screen, but I'm ok with the break for now. Compared to other characters, they've had a lot of screentime.

----------


## Zally

> I agree that soaps introduce gay characters to get a buzz but I notice the gay men are treated differently than the lesbians. On emmerdale Ali and Ruby are happily married. While aaron and Finn are single.


Showing a happily married couple is boring to the viewers. Even Ali cheated on Ruby. Regardless of his sexuality, Finns character is supposed to be whiny and unlucky in relationships (which isn't such an uncommon thing with people in their 20s). And Aaron is single because he's in love with a married man. Watching him come back from France and finding his happy ever after within an few months would be so boring to watch.




> Both aaron and Finn relationships are stereotypical finn boyfriend had AIDS and aaron first boyfriend is dead.


Yes, being dead is very stereotypical. It even happens to straight or bi people. And I still don't see the point of Darren having AIDS. It was just a plot device and there was nothing more to it.




> The writers do not seem to know what to do with them. Why can't aaron and Finn have a loving relationship? Why does Aaron a grown man in his 20s live with his mother at the pub? Even Finn is more independent than aaron he lives with his brother ross.


Aaron doesn't have any money. How would he pay any rent? And who would he live with? Adam (how also lives at home, btw)? I think it's not that uncommon for people in their early twenties to still live at home, until they can afford more. 




> Perhaps it is just an emmerdale thing? Hollyoaks has done a great job with ste and John Paul.


You really think Hollyoaks has done a great job with Ste and John Paul? The couple that keeps cheating on each other, one getting AIDS (one of the stereotypes you mentioned earlier, btw), getting his female best friend pregnant, them getting married anyway only to break up five months later? This is your type of perfectly portrayed gay couple without any stereotypes? I actually stopped watching them because it became so unbelievable.


I think Robron got a lot of screentime during the first months of their storyline and the other couples/storylines need development, too, so they have to take the backseat for a while. It's a soap with many plots, not just the Robron-show. I'm really looking forward to them returning to the screen, but I'm ok with the break for now. Compared to other characters, they've had a lot of screentime.

----------

Perdita (22-05-2015)

----------

